# Of the discontinued Rolex GMT inlays...



## Yao

which one was your favorite?


----------



## rdodson

Yao said:


> which one was your favorite?


Pepsi red/blue. Loved seeing the occasional, slightly faded, domed GMT. So cool.

Ron


----------



## Recht

Hmmmm...Is something happening?


----------



## NWP627

Recht said:


> Hmmmm...Is something happening?


I'm pretty sure Bill wouldn't waste a good poll!
N


----------



## nullidentitat

Agreed. Methinks I like where this is going.



NWP627 said:


> I'm pretty sure Bill wouldn't waste a good poll!
> N


----------



## 66Cooper

Oh yeah baby!!! Pepsi all the way. 

I owned a GMT (wish I still do) and there was something so amazing about it. Every joker that had some money was wearing a sub. The GMT just stood out and always caught peoples eye. Just classic! Do work Bill.


----------



## Darkman

Pepsi, has to be faded out!


----------



## Dr. Robert

No coke............pepsi!


----------



## Beau8

darkman said:


> pepsi, has to be faded out!





dr. Robert said:


> no coke............pepsi!


+2 ;-)


----------



## lgking

COKE, please...!:-!


----------



## alpapilot

I voted "none of the above" because I would do something a little different. Everyone knows my feelings about orange so, how about a coke bezel with orange instead of red? 

Another option that I have always loved is the various brown GMT bezels. Also make a brown dial and that could be killer.


----------



## kkmark

Coke as well...


----------



## TheDude

Most Rolex folks love the Pepsi. I would vote for that.

Also, I would suggest doing the big numerals from a few decades ago.

Are you thinking aluminum or acrylic? Bakelite would be novel, but I have no idea who you'd source that from.


----------



## Bill J

I have both a black and a red/black GMT II and an extra blue/red insert. I prefer the coke but most often wear the black one. Go figure.

I will say, if I was buying a LRRP it would have to be the pure MilSub model and no GMT hand or bezel.


----------



## panheds

black and red all the way :-d


----------



## tako_watch

Back to Black!!!


----------



## Watchamacallit

Hey Bill,

Just in case you were testing the waters for an homage to the Pan Am Rollie ... Man, you're putting a _big_ grin on my face, the euro be damned.

http://www.fiftyfathoms.net/Rolex/6542.html

Pepsi all the way!


----------



## Yao

The details of the plan going forward:


As you guys guessed I am looking at making the inlay for the LRRP although there are a few hurdles at this point
One of those hurdles is new SUB hands. The ones you see on the LRRP now and the Vantage are very nice but they are PNP (Palladium Nickel Plating). To upgrade the hands to Rhodium so that they match the rest of our hands better I have had to locate a new supplier. I just placed my first order with that supplier so if the hands turn out well then we only have one other hurdle to go.
48, 96, or 120 click bezel: As you guys noted in an earlier thread it doesn't make good sense to use a 60-click bezel for a GMT bezel. It has to be a multiple of 24. It took some time but the case manufacturer agreed to make a run of just the bezel for me in 48 click. The only question now that needs to be answered is whether the fit of the bezel will be good considering that the part is going to be made after the mass production was delivered. There is only a very small chance that there will be a problem but I prefer to be cautious as the inlays will be quite expensive.
We are only going to be doing one color of the GMT bezel this time around. This is because the LRRP is doing well and when the cases run out I might keep the case design exactly the same or I might tweak it. If the later situation occurs I don't want to risk being left with too many parts that might not fit the versions down the road.
Thanks for your input so far but please keep voting until the poll is completed. I want to get as complete a sample of preferences as possible.


----------



## Yao

Watchamacallit said:


> Hey Bill,
> 
> Just in case you were testing the waters for an homage to the Pan Am Rollie ... Man, you're putting a _big_ grin on my face, the euro be damned.
> 
> http://www.fiftyfathoms.net/Rolex/6542.html
> 
> Pepsi all the way!


I am going to test the idea of a 48 click bezel with the LRRP first.


----------



## TheDude

Bakelite Rolex GMT bezels - a form of acrylic. It was used so they could add radium for the numerals.





































Slightly off-topic, but if you notice, some of the date numbers are red. Generally, this is a "roulette" date wheel. Even numbers are red, odd numbers are black. I'd like to see this as an option for watches in the future.


----------



## David Woo

I love that rare blue insert from the early days of the gmt.
DW


----------



## TheDude

Agreed. The military issue GMT bezels are solid blue.

I'd go bananas if we could have that. 

Also, given the mission statement of MkII - the solid blue bezel is a -must-.


----------



## TimeOnTarget

alpapilot said:


> another option that i have always loved is the various brown gmt bezels. Also make a brown dial and that could be killer.


ditto!! :-!


----------



## nullidentitat

Were those issued anywhere outside of the UAE though?


----------



## TheDude

nullidentitat said:


> Were those issued anywhere outside of the UAE though?


I was able to find someone who claims the Peruvian and Italian air forces used them. Also, it is said that the Cartier branded Rolexes had them as well.

The owner of this watch claims Rolex sold him the insert and that it is an authentic Rolex insert.


----------



## TheDude

A couple of more ideas.

As long as the hands are being put out to manufacture again, might we consider a vintage "mini" hand?










Also, this is what I meant by large font. Notice how fat the lettering is on the insert of the middle watch.










Again on the watch on the left:


----------



## TheDude

FWIW, this very early GMT without crown guards could likely be made using a lot of Kingston bits. These had gilt dials too. Add an acrylic "Bakelite" insert and I bet it would be an instant classic.


----------



## Yao

TheDude said:


> A couple of more ideas.
> 
> As long as the hands are being put out to manufacture again, might we consider a vintage "mini" hand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, this is what I meant by large font. Notice how fat the lettering is on the insert of the middle watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again on the watch on the left:


Only the hour and minute hands need re-tooling. The GMT hands are already Rhodium plated. The PNP was only on the SUB set of hands.

I went and took a look at the inlays over the years and I think I understand your request for the larger GMT numbered version. The only question right now is whether it will look good with the hands and dial that I currently have.

Out of respect for Rolex I am going to stay away from trying to produce an aluminum version of the "Cerachrom" insert as one day I am sure Rolex will figure out how to get that dual color ceramic inlay done. So the inlay, if it happens, will be a version of the vintage style aluminum inlays.


----------



## cpotters

Watchamacallit said:


> Hey Bill,
> 
> Just in case you were testing the waters for an homage to the Pan Am Rollie ... Man, you're putting a _big_ grin on my face, the euro be damned.
> 
> http://www.fiftyfathoms.net/Rolex/6542.html
> 
> Pepsi all the way!


fwiw - if you go to the above-quoted link, look for the "executive's" version of the pan-am. White face, date, gmt and the already-designed case for the kingston. This is a watch NOBODY has thought to put in Homage land, and it is pretty F$#&*#* sharp!!!!


----------



## TheDude

Yao said:


> Only the hour and minute hands need re-tooling. The GMT hands are already Rhodium plated. The PNP was only on the SUB set of hands.
> 
> I went and took a look at the inlays over the years and I think I understand your request for the larger GMT numbered version. The only question right now is whether it will look good with the hands and dial that I currently have.
> 
> Out of respect for Rolex I am going to stay away from trying to produce an aluminum version of the "Cerachrom" insert as one day I am sure Rolex will figure out how to get that dual color ceramic inlay done. So the inlay, if it happens, will be a version of the vintage style aluminum inlays.


Cool. I had linked some images depicting the large font bezel, but they seem to have stopped loading.

I agree about the ceramic. Probably not the best idea.


----------



## JDS (Ohio)

I drink *Coke*, but *Pepsi* was the one I've wanted on my wrist.


----------



## TheDude

This is yet another photo depicting the large font I was talking about. 

The watch in the middle has the insert with the fat/large font.


----------



## sunster

Good pics Dude


----------



## 100/6

Really, Really excited about this project.


----------



## tlshepherd

*Rodney Dangerfield checking in . . .*

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=2808210#poststop
Best Regards - Tom



cpotters said:


> fwiw - if you go to the above-quoted link, look for the "executive's" version of the pan-am. White face, date, gmt and the already-designed case for the kingston. This is a watch NOBODY has thought to put in Homage land, and it is pretty F$#&*#* sharp!!!!


----------



## Yao

*Re: Rodney Dangerfield checking in . . .*



tlshepherd said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=2808210#poststop
> Best Regards - Tom


I agree. We will just have to see how the 48 click bezel turns out.


----------



## Beau8

100/6 said:


> really, really excited about this project.


+1 ;-)


----------



## WhereTheLightIs

Another +1 here. I was contemplating a custom LRRP for myself, but I'll wait to see how and when this new option will rear its head.


----------



## Yao

WhereTheLightIs said:


> Another +1 here. I was contemplating a custom LRRP for myself, but I'll wait to see how and when this new option will rear its head.


Might I suggest buying two instead :-d (just teasing)

Seriously though it will probably be about 6 months before everything comes together. The hands and the bezel probably won't be done before September. The insert would take about 3 more months after that.


----------



## aviate

Definitely Coke...with a jubilee please.


----------



## Arthur

I agree with Cpotters. A homage of the white dial GMT would be a must have for me. That is one beautiful watch.
I already own a genuine 16750, so i wouldn't be interested in another black dial, unless it was a homage to one of the really early GMT's with the bakelite bezel and no crown guards.


----------



## Yao

aviate said:


> Definitely Coke...with a jubilee please.


Sorry but for the time being we will be sticking with the standard LRRP bracelet. Perhaps during the next iteration of the case.


----------



## Yao

Arthur said:


> I agree with Cpotters. A homage of the white dial GMT would be a must have for me. That is one beautiful watch.
> I already own a genuine 16750, so i wouldn't be interested in another black dial, unless it was a homage to one of the really early GMT's with the bakelite bezel and no crown guards.


I guess we'll see how the 48 click bezel turns out and then we can go from there


----------



## tlshepherd

*So Bill . . . .*

If we're going to allow ourselves to at least dream about an hommage to the Pan Am Rolex, what would it take to come up with a sapphire glass crystal with the appropriate tall profile for that watch. I have always wished that someone would offer an aftermarket 1680 style crystal, as I think that that is one of the truly unique features of these early watches. Tom


----------



## Hector325

*Re: So Bill . . . .*

The white dial Pan Am GMT would be an amazing homage. I'm wearing my cheap Alpha version right now, and something just works perfectly about the color scheme.


----------



## Yao

*Re: So Bill . . . .*



tlshepherd said:


> If we're going to allow ourselves to at least dream about an hommage to the Pan Am Rolex, what would it take to come up with a sapphire glass crystal with the appropriate tall profile for that watch. I have always wished that someone would offer an aftermarket 1680 style crystal, as I think that that is one of the truly unique features of these early watches. Tom


It is certainly possible but the cost of the crystal would almost certainly push the price of the watch in the $1,500 range.

Assuming that I can do it and do it well I want to try to keep the price down closer to where the LRRP is and may be slightly lower than that.


----------



## tlshepherd

So assuming a price of $1250 for an LLRP, we're talking about a $250 crystal? OUCH! Suddenly that little detail doesn't seem quite so important. Thanks for the eye opener. Tom


----------



## Yao

tlshepherd said:


> So assuming a price of $1250 for an LLRP, we're talking about a $250 crystal? OUCH! Suddenly that little detail doesn't seem quite so important. Thanks for the eye opener. Tom


Yes the retail increase would be about that. Not only is the crystal really expensive it is much harder to install and maintain.

I asked a supplier about it when I was in Basel and they showed me one where the lip was cracked, I presume during assembly.

I do want to do use the crystal type but it may not be the best choice for an homage.


----------



## TheDude

Not to mention the 1675 GMT never had the plexi "top hat" (1680 crystal). It had a nice plexi crystals, but never that one.


Not crazy about jubilee even though the GMT had it during part of its history.


I'd still like to see the all-blue insert, but I suppose that's not what people want.


----------



## TheDude

*Re: So Bill . . . .*



tlshepherd said:


> If we're going to allow ourselves to at least dream about an hommage to the Pan Am Rolex...


I think it might be interesting to do just a regular "Bond era" GMT. Pussy Galore wore one in the film that is known as the "Pussy Galore" by collectors (ref 6542).

There are probably countless clever names to pair it to the Kingston if Bill ever produced a 6542 homage.

My vote for a name to pair with Kingston would be "Ganja Queen". :-d


----------



## tlshepherd

Maybe Bill could just call it the PGMT - a little inside joke that only a true WIS (or BIS) could appreciate. Tom


----------



## Dragoon

More of a black/red kind of guy. Been a while since I have even thought about an original. Mostly homages of homages around anymore.


----------



## Quartersawn

*Re: So Bill . . . .*



TheDude said:


> I think it might be interesting to do just a regular "Bond era" GMT.


Something about the size of the Kingston would be neat. From the comparison shots of the LRRP and Omega 2254.50 together I find the LRRP looks a bit big and bulky for me.


----------



## Dennis Smith

I found the poll a bit "Off"...
For example, my favorite Rolex discontinued insert is the Pepsi (so that's what I voted for), but that's not what I would like to see on the LRRP.
I'd like something different, like gold/brown (seen on the two-tone GMTs, but I thought would always look good on a stainless watch), or all blue.

I would also like to see the possibility of these options on a smaller, Kingston sized watch case.


----------



## Yao

Dennis Smith said:


> I found the poll a bit "Off"...
> For example, my favorite Rolex discontinued insert is the Pepsi (so that's what I voted for), but that's not what I would like to see on the LRRP.
> I'd like something different, like gold/brown (seen on the two-tone GMTs, but I thought would always look good on a stainless watch), or all blue.
> 
> I would also like to see the possibility of these options on a smaller, Kingston sized watch case.


Thanks Dennis. You make a good point. I will have to decide later whether we go with something more "safe" and traditional or do something off the beaten path.

As someone else noted above Black/orange might also be a good fit for the LRRP versus the traditional color schemes.


----------



## TheDude

Yao said:


> Thanks Dennis. You make a good point. I will have to decide later whether we go with something more "safe" and traditional or do something off the beaten path.
> 
> As someone else noted above Black/orange might also be a good fit for the LRRP versus the traditional color schemes.


I am curious to hear your thoughts on the solid blue insert, seeing that it was used in military GMTs.

Also, Ocean7 just released a GMT with orange/black. It's kinda ugly, but I'd hate people to think you were copying them.


----------



## sunster

Agree with the dude on this one- the orange and black doesn't look good but in my opinion that bezel insert doesn't look very well made.

On the topic of making old rolex style GMT bezel inlays I think besides the all blue, does making the pepsi or coke inlays not indicate a slight departure from the classic military designs? I'm probably wrong however on another point there are already quite a few other brands making the rolex gmt homage with coke/pepsi/ black bezel inlays. I appreciate the LRRP case is a bit different and so it would be interesting to see how this configuration works- no doubt Bill has played it out with some drawings which must look good


----------



## TheDude

On the topic of the chance for a 6542 homage (Kingston-based GMT)...

This is a nice shot showing the profile of the bezel.









The gilt date dial would be fine, and a slightly smaller crown would be necessary.

FWIW, these shots are from a watch for sale on Vintage Rolex Forum for...

*drumroll* - $39,500 Euro










notice the roulette date wheel (red even, black odd)


----------



## Yao

TheDude said:


> I am curious to hear your thoughts on the solid blue insert, seeing that it was used in military GMTs.
> 
> Also, Ocean7 just released a GMT with orange/black. It's kinda ugly, but I'd hate people to think you were copying them.


Thanks for the information. This is good to know. The blue I will have to see how it looks on the watch. I am actually going to be broadening the scope of our watches to include "sport" watches and "tool" watches in general rather than stick dogmatically to military watches.


----------



## cpotters

Yao said:


> Thanks for the information. This is good to know. The blue I will have to see how it looks on the watch. I am actually going to be broadening the scope of our watches to include "sport" watches and "tool" watches in general rather than stick dogmatically to military watches.


Before we get too ahead of ourselves (and it's easy with these great pics) it is my understanding that the bezel insert contemplated for this project would be a metal, not acrylic. I have to keep reminding myself of that because much of the drama from these early GMT's comes from the bakelite bezels, which catch and reflect subtleties of light and color like a jewel.

Since interest seems to seriously be building in this "theoretical" project, I thought I'd put this to Bill one last time: is there no way using acrylic or epoxy to create something closer to these original bezels - even at a slightly elevated price? For the rest of you that might balk at the thought of a change that might raise the price of this project by 10%-20% IN THESE TOUGHER ECONOMIC TIMES, I can only assure you that it is one of the few details that would change this concept from a great watch, to a legend.

We all love these watches, and most have several that we've worked up to, but we've also flipped our fair share along the way. This would be a lifetime keeper, so we should go the extra yard where we can. If technology prevents us from achieving that vision, that's one thing, and that's fine. But if its merely a matter of will: well, I'm game.


----------



## TheDude

cpotters said:


> Before we get too ahead of ourselves (and it's easy with these great pics) it is my understanding that the bezel insert contemplated for this project would be a metal, not acrylic. I have to keep reminding myself of that because much of the drama from these early GMT's comes from the bakelite bezels, which catch and reflect subtleties of light and color like a jewel.
> 
> Since interest seems to seriously be building in this "theoretical" project, I thought I'd put this to Bill one last time: is there no way using acrylic or epoxy to create something closer to these original bezels - even at a slightly elevated price? For the rest of you that might balk at the thought of a change that might raise the price of this project by 10%-20% IN THESE TOUGHER ECONOMIC TIMES, I can only assure you that it is one of the few details that would change this concept from a great watch, to a legend.
> 
> We all love these watches, and most have several that we've worked up to, but we've also flipped our fair share along the way. This would be a lifetime keeper, so we should go the extra yard where we can. If technology prevents us from achieving that vision, that's one thing, and that's fine. But if its merely a matter of will: well, I'm game.


I think aluminum is fine and appropriate for the LRRP conversion.

If Bill ends up making a GMT based on the Kingston, then I totally agree about the acrylic.


----------



## Yao

cpotters said:


> Before we get too ahead of ourselves (and it's easy with these great pics) it is my understanding that the bezel insert contemplated for this project would be a metal, not acrylic. I have to keep reminding myself of that because much of the drama from these early GMT's comes from the bakelite bezels, which catch and reflect subtleties of light and color like a jewel.
> 
> Since interest seems to seriously be building in this "theoretical" project, I thought I'd put this to Bill one last time: is there no way using acrylic or epoxy to create something closer to these original bezels - even at a slightly elevated price? For the rest of you that might balk at the thought of a change that might raise the price of this project by 10%-20% IN THESE TOUGHER ECONOMIC TIMES, I can only assure you that it is one of the few details that would change this concept from a great watch, to a legend.
> 
> We all love these watches, and most have several that we've worked up to, but we've also flipped our fair share along the way. This would be a lifetime keeper, so we should go the extra yard where we can. If technology prevents us from achieving that vision, that's one thing, and that's fine. But if its merely a matter of will: well, I'm game.


I appreciate the input and the information. At this point let's put the Kingston to bed first. What I can say now is that I am laying the groundwork for a project like this one.


----------



## Bill J

One thing to consider when thinking of homages to a 1675, 1680 or very early types GMT Masters, the bezels varied considerably in width compared to the 16710 of recent vintage. The crystals were acrylic and slightly domed as well on older GMT models.

If you want to achieve "the look", you may have to consider these variations and expect the final product to look more 16710ish than like an original vintage GMT.


----------



## TheDude

Bill J said:


> One thing to consider when thinking of homages to a 1675, 1680 or very early types GMT Masters, the bezels varied considerably in width compared to the 16710 of recent vintage. The crystals were acrylic and slightly domed as well on older GMT models.
> 
> If you want to achieve "the look", you may have to consider these variations and expect the final product to look more 16710ish than like an original vintage GMT.


Yeah, but the crystals were acrylic and domed on the 6538 too even though the Kingston won't be. Acrylic would be nice to have, but Bill has already said it would be cost prohibitive.


----------



## cpotters

TheDude said:


> I think aluminum is fine and appropriate for the LRRP conversion.
> 
> If Bill ends up making a GMT based on the Kingston, then I totally agree about the acrylic.


Totally agree!! The aluminum is fine AND appropriate for the larger GMT based off the LRRP. And don't worry, Bill, I'm not trying to speed the plough. Get through the Kingstons, the TR-1000s, the SM-300 homage, the updated LRRPs, and anything else that is on your plate or inbound. You d' hardest workin' man in show biz (or WATCH biz) as far as I'm concerned, and I'm not trying to throw more at you.

BUT......if this no-crown-guard Pan Am GMT, based on the Kingston frame, is something your toying with doing - even way, WAY down the road - all I'm saying is that I'd be in the camp of those who would want you to do it right. Really, really right. And that I'd pay up for the priviledge of owning a watch like that which I could use every day. I'll pay for it somehow. After all: nobody really NEEDS two kidneys, do they?:-d


----------



## Yao

cpotters said:


> Totally agree!! The aluminum is fine AND appropriate for the larger GMT based off the LRRP. And don't worry, Bill, I'm not trying to speed the plough. Get through the Kingstons, the TR-1000s, the SM-300 homage, the updated LRRPs, and anything else that is on your plate or inbound. You d' hardest workin' man in show biz (or WATCH biz) as far as I'm concerned, and I'm not trying to throw more at you.
> 
> BUT......if this no-crown-guard Pan Am GMT, based on the Kingston frame, is something your toying with doing - even way, WAY down the road - all I'm saying is that I'd be in the camp of those who would want you to do it right. Really, really right. And that I'd pay up for the priviledge of owning a watch like that which I could use every day. I'll pay for it somehow. After all: nobody really NEEDS two kidneys, do they?:-d


Its not really a comment on you guys. Its just to let everyone know that the project isn't imminent. I sincerely appreciate the input and the information. It does actually help me plan the road ahead. :-!


----------



## JDS (Ohio)

*A few late thoughts for Bill*

A few late thoughts Bill: 
If a 2 tone day/night GMT bezel insert is what you are looking for, what about one with half in white background with dark blue or navy arabics, and the other (night) half in dark blue or navy background with white arabics? I don't think I've ever seen one done that way, but it might be really striking, especially with a nice deep blue dial to go with it. As a LRRP owner and Kingston pre-orderer, I would need something really striking to make be buy another version in the same case body, and a blue/white GMT would be distinct from anything Rolex or Omega have offered.
While we're at it, what about a black/white version of the same thing? Black dial, with half white and half black bezel insert.
To be honest, if I buy a Pepsi GMT, it will most likely have a crown on the dial, so something that is only another homage to the Rolex GMT would probably not prompt me to order it. It would need options that would allow me to make it something unique.
I personally am a little bored with orange, so another color option would work better for me. And whoever posted that black and orange bezel insert photo was right, it was kind of ugly. Sorry guys. Options are good, just don't let that one be the ONLY one available.
Finally, be sure to offer some cranked up lume, C1 needs a heck of a lot of surface area to be really functional. I don't have a watch with it yet, but I keep hearing good things about the BG-W9 you are planning to use on the Paradive and Kingston.
Just my $0.02 worth of mental rambling. Thanks!b-)


----------



## Yao

*Re: A few late thoughts for Bill*



JDS (Ohio) said:


> A few late thoughts Bill:
> 
> If a 2 tone day/night GMT bezel insert is what you are looking for, what about one with half in white background with dark blue or navy arabics, and the other (night) half in dark blue or navy background with white arabics? I don't think I've ever seen one done that way, but it might be really striking, especially with a nice deep blue dial to go with it. As a LRRP owner and Kingston pre-orderer, I would need something really striking to make be buy another version in the same case body, and a blue/white GMT would be distinct from anything Rolex or Omega have offered.
> While we're at it, what about a black/white version of the same thing? Black dial, with half white and half black bezel insert.
> To be honest, if I buy a Pepsi GMT, it will most likely have a crown on the dial, so something that is only another homage to the Rolex GMT would probably not prompt me to order it. It would need options that would allow me to make it something unique.
> I personally am a little bored with orange, so another color option would work better for me. And whoever posted that black and orange bezel insert photo was right, it was kind of ugly. Sorry guys. Options are good, just don't let that one be the ONLY one available.
> Finally, be sure to offer some cranked up lume, C1 needs a heck of a lot of surface area to be really functional. I don't have a watch with it yet, but I keep hearing good things about the BG-W9 you are planning to use on the Paradive and Kingston.
> Just my $0.02 worth of mental rambling. Thanks!b-)


Thanks for this John. Yes you may be right...perhaps the GMT watch as a genre has already been Pepsi'd to death (I wonder how that phrase will be picked up by Google :-d). While I do the trial of the 48 click bezel I will broaden my research into other GMT watches to see if there is a more interesting alternative. Ron's blue suggestion might fit the bill.


----------



## Cowbiker

TheDude said:


> Most Rolex folks love the Pepsi. I would vote for that.
> 
> Also, I would suggest doing the big numerals from a few decades ago.
> 
> Are you thinking aluminum or acrylic? Bakelite would be novel, but I have no idea who you'd source that from.


Agreed, NONE age quite the way the Bakelites did, would LOVE to see it used again.


----------



## Cowbiker

TheDude said:


> FWIW, this very early GMT without crown guards could likely be made using a lot of Kingston bits. These had gilt dials too. Add an acrylic "Bakelite" insert and I bet it would be an instant classic.


6542...no date...kingston bracelet's already there...bakelite pepsi bezel insert...domed plexi...classic...mini gmt hand...black dial:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## NOLA1

White Dial PanAm GMT tribute (no crown guards/kingston case) and I'm in without a doubt. I'm sure the bakelite/acrylic bezel is cost prohibitive, if it's even possible, but that would be unreal.


----------



## ilovewatches

*Pepsi of course*

a classic


----------



## gaijin

*Re: A few late thoughts for Bill*



Yao said:


> Thanks for this John. Yes you may be right...perhaps the GMT watch as a genre has already been Pepsi'd to death (I wonder how that phrase will be picked up by Google :-d). While I do the trial of the 48 click bezel I will broaden my research into other GMT watches to see if there is a more interesting alternative. Ron's blue suggestion might fit the bill.


Pepsi bezel is nice:










But you are right, it has been done to death :-(

As others have suggested, and I have always been fond of, the champagne colored (please, not "brown") bezel:










I'm sure it would present as the epitome of understated elegance :-!

One other note:

Why does the bezel have to "click" at all?

The bezels on my two GMT's shown here are held in position by friction, are bi-directional, and infinitely adjustable. This completely avoids one of my pet peeves which is bezels that do not line up perfectly.

Food for thought?

HTH


----------



## 66Cooper

*Re: A few late thoughts for Bill*

Like the kingston, why not have two bezel options? If this is in fact going to be done one day, I would LOVE to see a Pepsi. Sure its been done to death but never to this degree. Never as classic as this would turn out. 
The champagne is different but really works due to the gold, no?


----------



## Chromejob

*Re: A few late thoughts for Bill*

Very interesting thread, and fun to go back and remember the early GMT models and looks. Dang, wristwatches were in their glory in the 1950s.

So is the idea to repro a Rollie GMT circa 1963? ... I wonder if the reason they outfitted Honor Blackman with a Rolex (not cheap, unless it came off Dana Broccoli's wrist, he said, tongue firmly in cheek) is the Pan Am connection ... she was, after, "a damn good pilot, period." If this is to be a "follow-on" to the Kingston, perhaps a name suggested by Pussy's watch is appropriate. Possible names:


*Jetstar* (the name of the Lockheed she flew for her boss)
*Northolt* (the RAF base where they filmed Pussy's Flying Circus landing in formation)
*Clipper* (Pan Am heritage?)
*Louisville* (where Fort Knox is, where they filmed some of the aerial stuff, iirc)
"*Galore*" ? (ok, just having some fun, I'd love it)
Something related to *horseracing*, perhaps? They end up at Goldfinger's stud farm, and Cubby Broccoli was a thoroughbred horseracing enthusiast (he had a horse named * "Brocco"*)
*Eaton* for no particular reason beyond her iconic appearance in the film
*Honor* for similar reasons. 

I think doing one with readily available color combos might be "authentic," but also ho-hum. I've been watching Steinhart and Debaufre versions, why do a MK II homage that isn't very well differentiated from those. Going full retro with a particular model reproduced (say, Pan Am exec white dial), and with some distinctiveness better rewards the designer/maker's diligence and skill. Maybe I'm getting mushy, but I think the Kingston is superb, and no other watch made in this century will be mistaken for it. A GMT homage should be no less distinctive. Bezel adornment is certainly part of it, and the bezels appeal to me most when they echo colors/design elements on the dial. Just my two pence.


----------

